# Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert."



## JK_tRoN (1. August 2018)

*Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert."*

Liebe Community,

ich seit einigen Tagen keinen Sound mehr an meinen Notebook und das sowohl über die eingebauten Lautsprecher als auch über externe Boxen. Es hat vorher problemlos funktioniert. Bei dem Lautsprecher-Symbol in der Taskleiste wird ein rotes X angezeigt und dort steht "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert". Auch unter Sounds steht das selbe und im Gerätemanager wird auch kein Audiogerät angezeigt (siehe Screenshots).

Ich habe bereits den Audiotreiber neu installiert, das hat das Problem aber leider nicht gelöst. 

Es handelt sich bei meinem Notebook um ein Asus X555U und ich habe Windows 8.1 installiert.

Habt ihr Ideen, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?


Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. August 2018)

*AW: Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein AudioausgabegerÃ¤t installiert."*



JK_tRoN schrieb:


> ich habe Windows 8.1 installiert


Weshalb?
Dafür gibt es doch keine Treiber von ASUS.

Was passiert, wenn du den Audiotreiber von Windows 10 installierst:
X555UA  Driver & Tools | Laptops | ASUS Global ?


----------



## HisN (1. August 2018)

*AW: Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert."*

Oder gleich den Treiber vom Chiphersteller.
Wird ein Realtec sein.

Realtek


----------



## JK_tRoN (1. August 2018)

*AW: Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert."*

Ich hatte das Notebook ohne Betriebssystem gekauft und nur eine Windows 8 Lizenz zu der Zeit gehabt. Den Windows 10 Treiber hatte ich schon vorher installiert, sowohl als es noch funktioniert als auch jetzt.


----------



## JK_tRoN (1. August 2018)

*AW: Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert."*

@HisN Das habe ich auch schon versucht, nach der Installation funktionierte der Sound aber leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## HisN (1. August 2018)

*AW: Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert."*

Starte ein Live-Linux.
Wenn Du da auch keinen Sound hast, dann hat es den Chip zerlegt.
Wenn Du da Sound hast, hast Du Dein Windows zerhackt.

Dann haben wir schon mal 50% der Baustellen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## iTzZent (1. August 2018)

*AW: Windows 8.1 "Es ist kein Audioausgabegerät installiert."*

Und mach auch mal nen Bios Reset oder lade zumindest die Bios Defaults... bei einigen Geräten kann man den Soundchip auch deaktivieren.


----------

